# Recipe request for healthy bars



## fawn (Jun 27, 2006)

any healthy bars that bakes at 250F that uses little to no fat?


----------



## cookbook (Jun 27, 2006)

*hi*

i also need recipe. please anyone wud help... thanks


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 27, 2006)

fawn, these bars cook at 375 degrees F according to the directions, but I can see no reason they could not be baked at a lower temp.  I just made this recipe yesterday for a road trip my husband is taking.  It makes a large batch of bars, about three pounds. They are very filling and keep well on the road and are quite tasty.

Hinkelsteins or Oat Sticks
 
Preheat oven to 375*
 
Combine in a large bowl:
 
3 cups whole wheat flour
2 1/2 cups oat flour (blenderized oatmeal)
1/2 cup soy flour
2 t. salt
2 cups chopped dates
3/4 cup coconut
1/2 cup sesame seeds
1/2 cup sunflower seeds
1/2 cup chopped nuts (I used pecan meal)
 
Stir thoroughly, making sure the dates are coated with flour mixture.
Add: 
 
1/2 cup oil
5 T. maple syrup
1 1/8 cup milk
 
Mix well.  Divide into two greased 10"x15" jelly roll pans.  Pat firmly and evenly.  Cut into 1"x3" pieces with a pizza cutter. Bake 15 to 20 minutes or until browned.  Remove sticks around the edges if they brown before the center is done.


----------



## fawn (Jun 28, 2006)

thank you, i'll add it on my list


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 21, 2006)

Here's the granola bar recipe from an episode of "Good Eats" on "health" foods.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9936_31335,00.html

Its actually way healthier than any bar you can find in a store.


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 21, 2006)

I have posted this recipe a few times before. This bars are a favorite of mine and others that I have shared the recipe with. The recipe is from Quaker Oats.  These bars bake at 350 degrees F., but you could try baking them at a lower temperature for a longer time. 

*Chewy Fruit & Oatmeal Bars*

¾ cup firmly packed brown sugar 
½ cup granulated sugar
One 8-ounce container vanilla or plain low-fat yogurt
2 egg whites, lightly beaten
2 Tbsp. vegetable oil
2 Tbsp. skim milk
2 tsp. vanilla
1-1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 tsp. baking soda
1 tsp. ground cinnamon
½ tsp. salt (optional)
3 cups Quaker® Oats (quick or old fashioned, uncooked)
1 cup diced dried mixed fruit, raisins, or dried cranberries

Heat oven to 350°F. In large bowl, combine sugars, yogurt, egg whites, oil, milk, and vanilla; mix well. In medium bowl, combine flour, baking soda, cinnamon, and salt; mix well. Add to yogurt mixture; mix well. Stir in oats and fruit. Spread dough onto bottom of ungreased 13x9-inch baking pan. Bake 28 to 32 minutes or until light golden brown. Cool completely on wire rack. Cut into bars. Store tightly covered.


----------

